# General > Business >  In the zone... at HelCat Training

## HelCat Training

There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to mankind.  If is a dimension filled with hard work, perseverance, and study yet in a fun & friendly setting.  It produces results which can increase your work prospects as well as your own self-worth, and may even help you make new friends through shared experiences.  It is an area which we call ... *The HelCat Training Zone*...

...and if youre old enough to remember which show that parodies then you may well be closer to retirement than the start of your working life!  However, its never too late to impart experience onto the younger generation about the benefits gained from attending quality training courses with an approved provider!

A busy November brings with it a plethora of courses to tantalise you - these are available on our *website* and also as a *downloadable PDF* for easy reference. As always please get in touch with *Angela* on *01847 894560* or *angela@helcattraining.com* if theres anything youd like to book for you or your staff.  If youd like more information or would like us to consider running other courses, then please give her a call or send her an email.

Were continuing to offer Business Administration VQs and Leadership & Management VQs, plus CHAS & ISO 9001 Accreditation Consultancy as required, and can run CITB CSCS / CPCS / ECS / JIB / SJIB Health, Safety & Environment Tests, NPORS / CPCS Dumper / Excavator / Forklift / MEWP / Roller & Telehandler courses at short notice if required.

December training includes 17th Edition Wiring Regs Update, Confined Space, Food Hygiene, Personal Licence Holder, Sage & SMSTS Refresher courses  get in touch for more info.

If you work in the construction environment, have worked offshore, or know someone who worked offshore and has been made redundant, then get in touch as we may be able to assist with funding towards the payment of our training courses.

We have well-equipped rooms, of high-standard, and of various sizes, which are available for delivering training, hosting meetings as well as being made available to book corporate events in. Get in touch if you wish to view our facilities or discuss further.

Also, a reminder that we offer an out-of-hours training service should our usual hours not suit your requirements, subject to availability.

----------

